# Er lebt...



## derhesse (26 Aug. 2011)

...und kauft bei Aldi ein 





 
​


Gruß


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2011)

happy010


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Aug. 2011)

lol3

ich bekomm angst
​


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2011)

Eva is aber alt geworden!


----------



## didi0815 (26 Aug. 2011)

lach mich weg


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2011)

und gar nicht gealtert


----------



## Karrel (28 Aug. 2011)

derhesse schrieb:


> ...und kauft bei Aldi ein
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> ...



und zwar mit seiner mutter! xD


----------

